# venice trip



## captianmitch41 (Oct 5, 2009)

anyone up for a venice trip sat- sun -mon ? share expense, houston or austin area. wahoo ,tuna, overnight. pm. if intrested


----------



## mrager2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Venice*

Looking to head to Venice this year, tuna and wahoo would be great. Need a few weeks notice to plan.

Mike


----------



## ntezbnchz (Jan 17, 2012)

when?


----------



## captianmitch41 (Oct 5, 2009)

*venice*

weather window this weekend,p.m. me or call 512-299-7284


----------

